# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Backside

## Redaktion

Das Gegenteil von Frontside. Wenn beim Abreiten der Rcken zu Wellen steht, dann reitet man die Wellen Backside ab. Man spricht von einem Backside-Wellenritt. Das ist immer dann der Fall, wenn man die Wellen zum Wind hin - also nach Luv - abreitet.

----------

